# Crocs hate?



## ticki (Oct 28, 2008)

i see so many people hating on everything crocs. yeah, i think most of them are ugly too, but they have a mary jane flat style that's pretty nice that my girlfriend wears all the time. i have a pair of flip flop crocs and they're comfy as hell.

oh, and if you're on your feet all the time for work, those things are a god send! look around a hospital and a whole ton of people wear them. anybody else on here like crocs, or am i the only one?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was pregnant back in 2005 and was working, they were the only shoes I wore for 3-4 months. I think them as a casual everyday look...for the purpose of fashion just aint right.....for comfort for someone on their feet sure. But there is no comfort when wearing the croc yeti hybrid


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a pair of the regular ones and a pair of the Mary Jane style.... while they are comfy and I have worn the mary jane style ones out on errands and to work (very casual atmosphere!) I don't think I would depend on them being a huge part of my fashion footwear wardrobe. As if..... I wear mostly Clarks!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't hate them..but I don't like them lol simply because of the way they look. I'm a shoe addict and style means everything to me so I would never be caught dead in a pair of crocs. I wear my skater shoes when I'm going to be on my feet all day and need some comfort, there's more attractive shoes out there that are just as comfortable.


----------



## Karren (Oct 28, 2008)

Every since I saw this girl wearing a classy LBD with white Crocs on the subway... Hate hate hate!!! Lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

I think there are better looking orthopedic shoes out there. lol.


----------



## ticki (Oct 28, 2008)

for casual shoes, they're great. i wouldn't be caught dead wearing them with a suit or when i'm dressing up a look. seems a lot of people hate them because they've seen others try to wear them with more formal attire. it's like saying you hate flip flops because you saw somebody wear them with a prom dress.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't hate crocs but I would never wear them for a fashion. They're comfortable as heck but I don't like it when people wear them with every single thing they own like it's the only pair you have. I used to work on my feet all the time and loved them but I wore bell bottoms so it wasnt a look at my shoes outfit.


----------



## ticki (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't hate crocs but I would never wear them for a fashion. They're comfortable as heck but I don't like it when people wear them with every single thing they own like it's the only pair you have. I used to work on my feet all the time and loved them but I wore bell bottoms so it wasnt a look at my shoes outfit. haha! i know, huh? it's like go buy some more shoes or something.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate them, but I wear a pair of black mary jane ones to work on the weekends. (waitressing) They're the only shoes I can wear with my orthotic inserts.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the mary jane style and the round-toe flat ones are bearable, but mostly I hate them.

I'm sure they're comfortable, I'm sure they're great, yada yada, but so are tracksuit pants, and you don't see people wearing THEM to work! I just can't help myself Ticki, I'm hating on crocs!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never worn a pair so I can't say if they're comphy or not but based on looks I don't like them.

Kinda random but there was a story in the papers over here about a year ago (about when the croc trend started) that nurses shouldn't wear crocs because when they were walking across the shiny floors with crocs on the friction was messing up the wires in the life support machines and the life support machines were turning themselves off.

So if that's true they're a definate no in a hospital but if people like them and think they're comphy I don't see the problem with them wearing them as casual wear.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 29, 2008)

I've never tried them. I'd love to but never had an opportunity.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't see what the fuss is...I think they can be cute...


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think they look cute on kids.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Style means everything to me so I would never be caught dead in a pair of crocs. Same. *highfive*


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Crocs are the ugliest shoes ever!


----------



## nibjet (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't stand them. Not only are they ugly, I don't find them comfortable at all! as a hairdresser, I stand on my feet all day long and they're still a no in my book.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 29, 2008)

I just think they are hideous


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 29, 2008)

They are cute on little kids. And sure they are great for people who are on their feet all day. But just not into them, they remind me of wooden clogs.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 2, 2008)

lmao!!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 3, 2008)

ahahha APRILL i was going to go on and on but the pic said it all


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 3, 2008)

lmfao...ok i only like them on kids...and even some kids make them look horrid...i got a pair from a store called cotton on kids...obviously my daughter has the pink pair lol


----------

